

Lots of markers on Google Maps - sanj
http://www.svennerberg.com/2009/01/handling-large-amounts-of-markers-in-google-maps/

======
rendezvouscp
It should be noted that this is for v2 of the API (which has been deprecated).
For a more recent post about lots of markers on a v3 map, you might want to
check out Redfin’s post on their solution, MultiMarker:
[http://blog.redfin.com/devblog/2010/07/introducing_multimark...](http://blog.redfin.com/devblog/2010/07/introducing_multimarker_the_fastest_way_to_add_many_hundreds_or_thousands_of_markers_on_google_maps.html)

------
olalonde
Why does this get up voted? It's a 2 years old tutorial on a deprecated Google
Maps module that most HNers will never use. Am I missing something?

------
dashr
I used one of the approaches, Marker Clusterer, recently for a quickie map of
500+ orgs: <http://appealforcommunities.org/networkmap>

The InfoWindows were particularly tricky. I wish we could have had the time to
do custom marker logos, but the nuclear-like ones work well.

------
fname
I used ClusterMarker for a storm reporting site I built when the mashups craze
first started. It handled the hundreds or so markers I needed it for
wonderfully well,

Which made me just realize that v2 of the Google Maps is deprecated and it's
time to upgrade to v3.

------
chewbranca
Nice article. Another good resource I found is this Google I/0 2009 video on
performance tips with google maps:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI8at1EmJjA>

------
jmm
Good stuff. I've used maptimize.com in the past for dealing with ad hoc
geographical visualizations.

~~~
sgruhier
Thanks for mentioning Maptimize. I really appreciate.

I am Sébastien Gruhier, founder of Maptimize. If anyone has questions
regarding about our service, please contact me at sebastien dot gruhier at
maptimize dot com

Thanks

